# For those placing a turbo timer in Beetle



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Since these 'timers' work off specific time settings that the driver can select,
there is one way to know exactly the one you should use. A fellow I know with 
an Elise Esprit Turbo car informed me that all you need to do is drive the 
car 'hard' for about 5 to 10 minutes......at night. Then, when you stop the car
start recording the elapsed seconds on your watch and open the hood to the 
engine area and....in the dark....see how long it takes for the turbo to go from
a glowing orange.......to red.......and then when no more illumination exists, look
at your watch and see how many seconds elapsed. This is the minimal setting you
should select after a 'hard' drive. Lotus recommended a 90 second wait before turning
a 'hard running' engine 'off' and my friend said it was quite accurate when he tested
his own car. 
P.S. - When I asked why no car manufacturer installs turbo timers, he said 'they are
concerned about liability if something happens to a car left running without a driver
in the car with a device they installed.'


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Cool-off timers are for turbo charged cars made in the 80s. There is still a place fore them if a motor is heavily modded. My '01 1.8T (1.0 BAR) has no timer for 193K miles. If driven aggressively, I just lay off the gas peddle for 5 minutes... cruise. It's enough to cool down the turbo. 

Don't forget! Since the mid '90s, VW/Audi turbo engines have had coolant circulated around the bearing housing to help prevent coking. The coolant pump continues to feed coolant after the engine is shut off.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Just the fact that you make sure to allow a five minute cool-down after 'hard running'
tells me that someone who just wants the simplicity of driving 'hard' and stopping
without having to worry about cool-downs with them waiting in the car for this to
happen, can install an inexpensive timer and do like the Ronco man says, 'Set it and
forget it !'


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

ridgemanron said:


> Just the fact that you make sure to allow a five minute cool-down after 'hard running'
> tells me that someone who just wants the simplicity of driving 'hard' and stopping
> without having to worry about cool-downs with them waiting in the car for this to
> happen, can install an inexpensive timer and do like the Ronco man says, 'Set it and
> forget it !'


That's not what he said.

He answered why and you ignored the answer. :laugh:

VW has a after shutdown cooling system that works fine on a stock turbo operating well within the safe side of its operating range.

Its even more genius then a tack on turbo timer. :thumbup:

Worth noting idling your car isn't good for your motor either.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Shuting your car off on a regular basis while that turbo oil is still percolating and you're
sure to burn out your bearings. The Esprit is not one of the racing variety cars Lotus 
makes and if they recommend 90 seconds of 'running' when you come to a stop after
spirited street/highway driving, a person can either trust their ability to do this regularly
with themselves in the car or let the timer do it for you if need be.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't think the OP understands how modern VW turbo'd engines are designed. A timer might have been needed in the 80's, but not on any modern engine, even if driven like a race car.


----------



## Bengti (Jan 31, 2001)

What is the purpose of this thread? How it works? Or just to let everyone know turbo timers do exist and, in your opinion, are a good idea? Do you know this for a fact? Like have done research or just "heard" from a "fellow you know"?

There are VERY few cars on this board that have turbo timers and very few "burned out bearings" on factory turbo cars. It's because:
1- Most people never drive hard enough to need one
2- Most people that do have enough sense not to drive like a bat out of hell up until the moment they shut off the engine. Look at drag strips or auto cross events. You make your run then have to drive back to the pits, parking spot, etc... giving the car time to cool down.

IMO this was tread was never needed and does nothing but potentially spread bad rumor around. If you want to put one on your car, cool, but don't recommend this to others based off your theory with not fact, documentation, or test to back it up.

Then again, maybe I'm just getting old and cranky and should cut you a break.


----------



## Superveedub (Jul 30, 2009)

Bengti said:


> What is the purpose of this thread? How it works? Or just to let everyone know turbo timers do exist and, in your opinion, are a good idea? Do you know this for a fact? Like have done research or just "heard" from a "fellow you know"?
> 
> There are VERY few cars on this board that have turbo timers and very few "burned out bearings" on factory turbo cars. It's because:
> 1- Most people never drive hard enough to need one
> ...



No I think he was just trying to give the people that may want to put a turbo timer on their car a tip for how to set the time. I don't think I will be putting a timer on my car, but I think its a pretty neat trick, and nice to know if I ever decided I wanted a turbo timer. Regardless of ones preference on the subject, I think its nice that he's trying to give the community a tip. :thumbup:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I appreciate your 'cutting me a break', for I'm sure it was due to advice given to you
at the anger management meetings you attended. However, I would go back for a 
'tad more' of it.........just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

A fellow Porsche 944 driver and DE instructor I know has a limited edition 944 Turbo S... the Silver Rose Edition that was built for the track. It out-ran, out-handled and out-stopped its big brother - the 911 Turbo - during its year in production. Hence, it's limited and Porsche was very hush hush about it. A 944 that can spank a 911... no way! 

Anyway, this guy uses the 944 TS as his track whore. The guy bounces the tach needle off redline all day. Unlike modern turbos, this one has no coolant jacket or post shut-off coolant circulation. Does he need a Turbo Timer? Well, his answer is "That's for amateurs!" 

Not to poke fun at the OP but I think more 2.0TSI motors will fail from maintenance neglect like using cheap oil/filter, long change intervals than a coked turbo due to the lack of a turbo timer. 

Nevertheless, it's nice to have one if one fancies it. It looks good on the dash board... that's got to count for something.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm just curious to know if he allows a specific amount of time after stopping for the
car to be shut down? As stated earlier, Lotus recommended 90 seconds before shut down
of their Esprit should be enacted.


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

ridgemanron said:


> I'm just curious to know if he allows a specific amount of time after stopping for the
> car to be shut down? As stated earlier, Lotus recommended 90 seconds before shut down
> of their Esprit should be enacted.


I have always heard the 60 second rule for idling. "Spool up" for 60 seconds before driving, and "spool down" 60 seconds before shutting down. This applies to most turbocharged engines, including trucks and buses.

If Lotus recommends 90 seconds, then use their recommendation when driving a Lotus.

I think a turbo timer is not necessary.

:beer:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

When I have my oil temp gauge installed I will be able to note how long all
cool downs take. One thing for sure. That 10,000 miles between oil changes
seems much too long and when my mechanic told me his wife's Jetta was
purchased from someone who had recorded oil changes at 8,000 mile intervals in
the car.....with the engine breaking down at 130,000 miles due to a load of
coaked up oil residue, I asked if it was due to not allowing the car to cool down
on a regular basis before shut down and he said he would think so but that the
oil changes should have been done about twice as many times as was actually done.
I intend to follow the Car Doctor's 'radio' advice. 'Every three months or 3,000 miles,
whichever comes first.' Part of his '3 or 3' suggestion was his belief that you would
be inspecting under the car more regularly and that is always a good thing.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

Oil Analysis reported on these engines supports changes of 6 mos or 5,000 miles on the safe side.

3mos or 3k miles is just throwing your money away imo.

Buy a quality synthetic oil (no Castrol Syntec) that meets spec and use OEM filters.

Head over to http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/. :thumbup:

Again I will state that the issues you are stating will be present on a stock boost levels just aren't there.

These turbos are on the bottom end of their efficiency so at stock boost levels it isn't an issue.



ridgemanron said:


> my mechanic told me his wife's Jetta was
> purchased from someone who had recorded oil changes at 8,000 mile intervals in
> the car.....with the engine breaking down at 130,000 miles due to a load of
> coaked up oil residue, I asked if it was due to not allowing the car to cool down
> ...


The above is ripe with assumptions and speculation. Its seems you might have led the witness too. 

I would go with the knowledge expressed here and oil analysis like you will get in the 2.0T TSI Technical forums here and Bob is the Oil Guy. :thumbup:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for the 'oil guy' connection. He's a great resource to have access to.


----------

